

Bump Now Lets You Swap App Recommendations With A Tap - comatose_kid
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/31/bump-now-lets-you-swap-app-recommendations-with-a-tap/

======
Tichy
I had a better idea the other day: comparing app coolness factors. You would
meet somebody who also has an iPhone, and an automatic coolness factor of your
apps would be calculated (details are a bit fuzzy, maybe it could be
calculated from Facebook Likes per app or something like that). Then you get
to compare the coolness of your installation base.

I see an urgent need for this since all iPhones look the same. Therefore there
is a need for individualization by installing individual apps.

------
phamilton
I have never used Bump. I have a question for those who have used it: Is there
any utility beyond the novelty of bumping phones together?

~~~
btn
On the iPhone, photos/contacts/files/etc. can only be shared over email or
MMS; so there is some utility in having a more convenient sharing method.

